# Foxes Needed



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure where to post this, so trying multiple areas. I am in desperate need of some foxes...as long as they are not damaged to bad i will take them...willing to pay. just need foxes for training and I have none. Tell your trapper friends or anyone who may have a fox in the freezer...Thank you in advance for any help or leads in the right direction


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wire hairs?


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Never seen a wirehair fox before :wink: ....................but sure :lol:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

What kind of dogs are you training? I assume your training dogs.


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

DD,GWP,ugly dog, etc...etc...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I hear there's a bunch of foxes in midway... around the homestead..


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey hessian, your right on the ugly dog part but **** are they good dogs! I always prefer my dogs to be ugly, then no one will ever steal them.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

hessian said:


> Never seen a wirehair fox before :wink: ....................but sure :lol:


I could probably get you a couple in the fall. I have a friend that has spoken for them but i am sure he can split them with you. Are you doing the blood tracking cert? You probably know him if you are. :wink:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

could you teach a GSP to track ***** and fox an the like or would it be a waste of time?


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Lunker...I am not doing the seperate blood tracking cert. this year.. I am concentrating on the VGP Utility test... I think I am good now. Had a good response.....Thanks everyone,,!


----------

